
Quizup hack using native OCR engine for Android - murali129
Using mediaprojection api to get the screen shots and run OCR on the screen shots and calculate the mathematical expression value and show the value on the screen using toast, link to play store, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.murali129.screenocr
======
murali129
probably we can do lot more cool stuff using this idea, this is just on of the
use case

